# Northern Kentucky Train Show Sunday



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Just in case you're close enough, there will be a train show this Sunday only at General Butler State Park. General Butler is at the edge of Carrollton, KY: I-71, about halfway between Cincinatti and Louisville. Admission is free, opens at 11 am, dealers will start packing up around 4 pm and close at 5. It's called the KY Flyer Train Show, but don't let the name mislead you: I was assured this is not an American Flyer or S scale show, but a regular train show. They also promise a "Hobo Pass" at the door to every visitor that allows you to ride a "two-foot scale" train nearby.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A bit too far for me, but thanks for the heads up to other trainsheads south of the Mason Dixon Line!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No S? I won't go!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

There will probably be some, Ed. Just not an S scale show. Rest easy, my son!


----------

